# August Photo Contest



## 1stGold13

Our July winner *Jamm* has chosen a fun theme for August 
Toys-R-Golden

From your Goldens all time favorite toy to browsing the aisles at the pet store searching for a new favorite to the toy your Golden loves to hate the most. Ragged and slobbered well loved toy to brand new toy of the week, to the water bottle they choose above all else:doh: show us your Goldens with their toys.

As always this years winners and new members with less than 25 posts won't be eligible to win but we love to see your photos anyway. Please attach your photos directly rather than linking from your member album.

*A reminder that the forum will be having a year-end poll contest of all the monthly winners and the years winner will receive, courtesy of Admin (Yung) a free one year Gold membership.*

Entries will be accepted until Sunday Aug 23rd.


----------



## 1stGold13

Non-eligible entry


----------



## ktkins7

Ella - Nap time with her duckie (toy of the week that has lasted to week 2!)


----------



## swishywagga

Great theme, looking forward to seeing all the great entries!.


----------



## Jamm

Can't wait to see all of the beautiful Goldens and their favourite toys!!


----------



## Marcus

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## katharry1958

*Jack with Valentine Pup*

Jack with his Valentine Pup


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Brinkley and his gorilla.


----------



## Fattner

Harley 7 months old today destroying another toy


----------



## Capt Jack

Great pics so far. Might have to take Jack & Sweetie out toy shopping when I get home from work!!!


----------



## Rundlemtn

Rundle and her snuggle puppy


----------



## Wendy427

Maxi with her first monkey.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Love the pictures, they're all great. 

Nothing better than our Goldens with their special stuffie...


----------



## Jamm

Adorable pictures!!!


----------



## Zach

Here's Django with his tug toy by West Paw. He doesn't get stuffies because he just destroys them.


----------



## Jamm

Lets see more entries!


----------



## lloyddobler

Lloyd is a sucker for his ball!


----------



## RYAC

Lucy and her "*elephante*`" keeping an eye on the foster greyhound Emily.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great pictures all, keep them coming!


----------



## fourlakes

Love all the kiddos with their toys! How sweet.


----------



## ceegee

The bouncy rubber ball!!


----------



## Neeko13

Nitro and his stuffy hippo...::


----------



## aesthetic

Kaizer trying to pull his duck through the bars of his crate


----------



## MommyMe

*Did somebody say toys???*

Finnegan the hoarder


----------



## osmaner1

Cool


----------



## GoldenSkies

I sort of had a huge problem with spoiling Chester when we first got him... but how could you say no to that cute face?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Enjoying all the great entries, keep them coming.


----------



## thorbreafortuna

Thor's favorite these days is also the West Paw zogoflex, which he's carrying around in this picture after retrieving from the water multiple times.


----------



## Karen519

*Tucker*

Tucker and his red dumbbell toy!!


----------



## swishywagga

Such wonderful photos, keep them coming!


----------



## Megora

It's almost throwback Thursday - so here's one from almost 8 years ago. Puppy Jacks and my Danny.


----------



## ShadowGolden

Shadow loves his pig. It was his litter mate growing up. It's the only one of his Tuffy toys that he hasn't ripped to shreds. Here they are in one of their earlier bonding moments.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great pictures, really enjoying them all. 

Hope to see many more!


----------



## Daisy123




----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great entries so far, keep them coming!




1stGold13 said:


> Our July winner *Jamm* has chosen a fun theme for August
> Toys-R-Golden
> 
> From your Goldens all time favorite toy to browsing the aisles at the pet store searching for a new favorite to the toy your Golden loves to hate the most. Ragged and slobbered well loved toy to brand new toy of the week, to the water bottle they choose above all else:doh: show us your Goldens with their toys.
> 
> As always this years winners and new members with less than 25 posts won't be eligible to win but we love to see your photos anyway. Please attach your photos directly rather than linking from your member album.
> 
> *A reminder that the forum will be having a year-end poll contest of all the monthly winners and the years winner will receive, courtesy of Admin (Yung) a free one year Gold membership.*
> 
> Entries will be accepted until Sunday Aug 23rd.


----------



## cinder

DH took this when Dixie was napping with her baby. She's 6 months old and still sleeps with it.


----------



## SimTek

Sam Dog (Samantha) just loves her ball...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Really great entries, let's see some more!


----------



## Plitze

These pics are so cute! Hahah, love them.


----------



## goldenpaws828

This is Brody at around 9 weeks old , he played so hard he fell asleep with his toys!






Sadly the toys did not survive and Brody is now 7 months old and 60 lbs of pure devil...I love him.


----------



## Plitze

Ours is resting right now... Hope to snap a pic later! :bowl:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Plitze said:


> Oh, whoops... Completely overlooked the fact that it is toy themed. :bowl:


I sent you a PM with edit instructions if you want to change the picture.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great entries all, hope to see more!


----------



## KKaren

Glimmer and ducky


----------



## Plitze

So... Tired... Must... Play... Noooooo! ZzZZzzzzZzZz


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great seeing all these fantastic entries, keep them coming. 

The last day to submit a picture is *Sunday August 23rd!*


----------



## BriGuy

One of the first toys I bought Hazel was a small chuckit bumper. I still have it after almost 5 months of retrieving, though she has moved on to larger bumpers and chuckit balls mostly. Her eyes still light up when I pull this toy out of the truck. 

This picture is of Hazel at about 5 months going after her chuckit bumper. (I should really buy stock in that company!)


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

BriGuy said:


> One of the first toys I bought Hazel was a small chuckit bumper. I still have it after almost 5 months of retrieving, though she has moved on to larger bumpers and chuckit balls mostly. Her eyes still light up when I pull this toy out of the truck.
> 
> This picture is of Hazel at about 5 months going after her chuckit bumper. (I should really buy stock in that company!)


Me too, my boy LOVES his Chuckit bumper and ball. He's had them for more than 4 years now and they look as good as they did when I bought them with the exception of being a little dirty. 

Great picture, thanks for submitting it.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Bumping up


----------



## Jamm

Love the pictures so far!


----------



## swishywagga

Love all the great pictures, keep them coming!


----------



## bemyangell

Hannah loves her toys.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great entries everyone, "the more the merrier" as the saying goes, lets see some more!




1stGold13 said:


> Our July winner *Jamm* has chosen a fun theme for August
> Toys-R-Golden
> 
> From your Goldens all time favorite toy to browsing the aisles at the pet store searching for a new favorite to the toy your Golden loves to hate the most. Ragged and slobbered well loved toy to brand new toy of the week, to the water bottle they choose above all else:doh: show us your Goldens with their toys.
> 
> As always this years winners and new members with less than 25 posts won't be eligible to win but we love to see your photos anyway. Please attach your photos directly rather than linking from your member album.
> 
> *A reminder that the forum will be having a year-end poll contest of all the monthly winners and the years winner will receive, courtesy of Admin (Yung) a free one year Gold membership.*
> 
> Entries will be accepted until Sunday Aug 23rd.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

The last day to submit a picture for the August Photo Contest is* Sunday August 23rd*

This month's theme is *Toys-R-Golden*, show us your Golden with their favorite toy!


----------



## elly

Not eligible for entry but fun anyway  Lovely Chester doing his balancing act!


----------



## AmandaF

*Max*

Chasing his favorite ball.


----------



## 1stGold13

Great photos everyone, keep em coming, you know we can't get enough.


----------



## kellyguy

Duffy snuggling with a stuffy golden. My daughter bought this stuffy for me 10 years ago when she heard I was looking for a golden. It has survived my bridge boy Buddy, and so far Duffy, although it's missing a nose.


----------



## mbdsmith

Wow, all of the pictures are killing me with cuteness.


----------



## echucajade

*Mimi with 'Alf' who she's had for 10yrs*

Here is Mimi holding 'Alf', like she usually hold all her 'stuffies'


----------



## 3 goldens

11 1/2 year old Sophie with her teddy bear. Her previous owners aid she loved it and gave it to us to bring with her, and she carries it around here.


----------



## EKahn

Dagny with her new stringbone.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great pictures everyone, these Goldies with their favorite toys are too cute!

Just a reminder, the last day to enter a picture is* Sunday August 23rd.
*
Keep them coming all.........


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Bumping up


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Have you submitted a picture of your Golden with it's favorite toy?

You have until *Sunday August 23rd*, don't miss out.


----------



## swishywagga

Still time to get your entry in. Wonderful photos so far!


----------



## Sweet Girl

Also not eligible (a year is a LONG time! )... but after seeing all those amazing pics, had to add one for fun:

It's so hard being a puppy!


----------



## Babolat

My "Shiraz" who loves swimming and playing with his freebie.....


----------



## Babolat

Another one swimming in the pool.


----------



## Jamm

Great pictures so far!!


----------



## Karen519

*Bumping up*

Bumping up for more pictures!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great entries everyone!

*Last day to submit a picture is Sunday August 23rd*, hope to see more.


----------



## Otter

*Pebbles with her favorite toy*

Pebbles with her favorite toy


----------



## kiharris

We are not eligible to win but I had to share. This is Russell's favorite toy..we often joke that we don't have a cat, Russell does.


----------



## NapaValleyGolden

Here is Cody with his favorite frisbee, he likes it even better with the center chewed out!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great entries all!

Show us your Golden(s) with their favorite toy!

*The last day to submit a photo for the contest is Sunday, August 23rd, don't miss out!*


----------



## 1oldparson

Here's Ginger with her favorite toy, her ball. It's the first thing she gets in the morning and the last thing she lets go at night.







PS: I didn't pose her. That's just what she does.


----------



## CharlieBarkley

Belle, Charlie, and Gentry


----------



## CharlieBarkley

Belle, Charlie, and Gentry!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Have you submitted a picture of your Golden(s) with their Favorite Toy?

*The last day to submit an entry is Sunday, August 23rd*



> Our July winner Jamm has chosen a fun theme for August
> Toys-R-Golden
> 
> From your Goldens all time favorite toy to browsing the aisles at the pet store searching for a new favorite to the toy your Golden loves to hate the most. Ragged and slobbered well loved toy to brand new toy of the week, to the water bottle they choose above all else show us your Goldens with their toys.
> 
> As always this years winners and new members with less than 25 posts won't be eligible to win but we love to see your photos anyway. Please attach your photos directly rather than linking from your member album.
> 
> A reminder that the forum will be having a year-end poll contest of all the monthly winners and the years winner will receive, courtesy of Admin (Yung) a free one year Gold membership.
> 
> Entries will be accepted until Sunday Aug 23rd.


----------



## AndieLexi

Lexi and her baby! ??


----------



## AndieLexi

AndieLexi said:


> Lexi and her baby!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Fun theme this month, great entries everyone. 

There's still time to submit a picture for the August Photo Contest. 
*
Today and tomorrow are the last two days*, don't miss out. 
Show us your Golden(s) with their favorite toy!


----------



## Jbird

Two is always better than one!


----------



## anamcouto

*Wait a second... I have 3 of these?*

Ella: Mom can we play with the giraffe?? Can we, can we?
Hey what you're doing there mom? What is that in your hand? Is that my giraffe? But I have it here with me, how can you have my giraffe, give me that!
Mom: here you go, is still wet from the washing machine, go play
Ella: but mom come play, stop playing with washing machine!
Hey what' are you pulling from inside the machine, is that my giraffe? Let's go play!

Ella: wait a second.... I have 3 of these?! Oh my god, oh my gosh what I'm I going to do with 3? I have 3! Wow:bowl:

I swear that was dialogue we were having through our eyes, Ella couldn't hold her excitement when realizing that she doesn't have just 1 but 3 giraffes

(The logistics of a Favourite toy = washing tons of times, sawing when it tears and worry "what if they don't have it again at the shop when she kills this one?")


----------



## Takasnooze

Woody"s Woobies


----------



## Karen519

*Love them!!*

Love all of these pictures!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great entries all, fun seeing everyone's Golden with their favorite toy.


Don't miss out on submitting a picture of your Golden(s) with it's favorite toy. 

Today and tomorrow-Sunday, August 23rd are the last two days.


----------



## fourlakes

This stuffed ring has been the puppies' favorite toy.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*Today* is the last day to enter the August Photo Contest. 

Don't miss out, show us your Golden(s) with their Favorite Toy!


----------



## 1stGold13

CAROLINA MOM said:


> *Today* is the last day to enter the August Photo Contest.
> 
> Don't miss out, show us your Golden(s) with their Favorite Toy!


Lol, beat me by a minute, thanks!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Today is your last day to submit a picture for the August Photo Contest. 

Show us your Golden(s) with it's favorite toy!




> Our July winner Jamm has chosen a fun theme for August
> Toys-R-Golden
> 
> From your Goldens all time favorite toy to browsing the aisles at the pet store searching for a new favorite to the toy your Golden loves to hate the most. Ragged and slobbered well loved toy to brand new toy of the week, to the water bottle they choose above all else show us your Goldens with their toys.
> 
> As always this years winners and new members with less than 25 posts won't be eligible to win but we love to see your photos anyway. Please attach your photos directly rather than linking from your member album.
> 
> A reminder that the forum will be having a year-end poll contest of all the monthly winners and the years winner will receive, courtesy of Admin (Yung) a free one year Gold membership.
> 
> Entries will be accepted until Sunday Aug 23rd.


----------



## 1stGold13

Final hours for your entries.


----------

